# man or woman ?



## nicole

I can never tell if the post I read are from a man or a woman. I'ts driving me bonkers   . So if you dont mind can we describe ourself as a man or woman?
As you can see I am a woman


----------



## GB

I am man, all man


----------



## nicole

your funny GB


----------



## kitchenelf

woman - wanna see a pic?


----------



## wasabi

*I am woman hear me roar.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## luvs

woman.


----------



## nicole

wasabi please dont take any offence to this. I thought you were a man becasue of the avatar you have . my mind works in silly ways i guess


----------



## wasabi

*If you are talking to me, Nicole, no offence taken. My avatar is kinda butch.  *


----------



## DampCharcoal

Male. Wasabi is woman but growls like animal. I like Wasabi. LOL!!! Me Charcoal!


----------



## nicole

thats why I put my pic on here so there wasnt any misshaps :? lol


----------



## nicole

I just have to say one thing. I LOVE this website. You guys are so much fun


----------



## wasabi

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> Male. Wasabi is woman but growls like animal. I like Wasabi. LOL!!! Me Charcoal!



*Damp, I bite too.  *


----------



## crewsk

As you all can see I'm a woman.


----------



## DampCharcoal

grrrr...


----------



## Dove

*Dove and I are both female...
*and both fixed...   or is that more than you wanted to know???


----------



## norgeskog

we tried that one, and it did not work, as not all here participated.  But maybe it will work this time, norgeskog is a lady.


----------



## MJ

*I am a manly man*


----------



## middie

by my pic you can see i'm a woman.


----------



## Alix

MJ said:
			
		

> *I am a manly man*




Oh boy is he EVER!   


Womanly woman here.


----------



## wasabi

*What if you're a cross dresser?  *


----------



## middie

good question wasabi lol.
would that classify as both  :?:


----------



## nicole

then i guess you have to identify that or not answer but, if you dont answer then i think we will all have questions


----------



## wasabi

*Or half and half?  *


----------



## Dove

*Behave yourself Wasabi...*
   8)


----------



## wasabi

*Yes Ms. Dove


*


----------



## middie

Dove said:
			
		

> *Behave yourself Wasabi...*
> 8)



awww does she HAVE to???


----------



## nicole

lol  you cant turn away from that face dove


----------



## Dove

What face???
Have to keep my chidren in line..


----------



## nicole

wasabi said:
			
		

> *Yes Ms. Dove
> 
> 
> *


   this face.


----------



## DampCharcoal

Wasabi,


----------



## Dove

*Wasabi, Nicole's little girl is listening.*


----------



## nicole

lol


----------



## wasabi

Why is it always me? She did it too. :roll:


----------



## middie

lol


----------



## jkath

female here


----------



## wasabi

*Ok jkath, you just turn us into chopped liver.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*

*You're beautiful, by the way  *


----------



## nicole

yup


----------



## kitchenelf

I'm actually not an elf - I'm a dog - sorry to have been lying to you for 3 years


----------



## nicole

yikes elf. we never knew


----------



## DampCharcoal

Ladies, I swear! Time and time again, you are all hot! Don't make me say it again.


----------



## middie

aw man.. i wanna look like jkath *pouting*


----------



## wasabi

*Elf, that's priceless!      *


----------



## wasabi

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> Ladies, I swear! Time and time again, you are all hot! Don't make me say it again.



Awwwwww shucks, you're just saying that because it's true.


----------



## DampCharcoal

I don't lie about those things!


----------



## nicole

testing testing


----------



## wasabi




----------



## pdswife

Female


----------



## nicole

all thanks to you wasab


----------



## SierraCook

I am woman and here is a picture of me that I have posted before.  This is me at work.


----------



## Magia

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I'm actually not an elf - I'm a dog - sorry to have been lying to you for 3 years



HUA HUA HUAAAAAAAA HUA HUA HUA HAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAA  
You made me laugh!.  What a great mutt, you've got there, by the way...is SHE a girl??????????????   

I know some folks think I must be a sissy brake-dancer, from the 80's ... from looking at my picture, but actually, I'm a girl


----------



## kitchenelf

SHE is a girl!!! lol


----------



## nicole

siera what do yuo do at work?


----------



## SierraCook

To not bore everyone, I will keep it short and sweet.  I work as a contract administrator for the U.S. Forest Service on the Tahoe National Forest.  Basically, it is my job to protect the interests of the taxpayers and the U.S. Government and make sure that the contractors follow the rules and regulations.


----------



## Barbara L

Next to jkath I probably look like a man!  lol  (You're such a cutie!)  But I am definitely a woman!  And if you ask my husband, I am the best looking one around too!

 Barbara


----------



## luvs

here i am again:
all girl. (you gotta click on the links.)
https://home.comcast.net/~gapgal_81/pics/1.bmp
https://home.comcast.net/~gapgal_81/pics/3.bmp


----------



## buckytom

lol damp and wasabi!!!!!!

wasabi, every time i watch dora the explorer with my son i think of you. she is so cute and friendly, and a latina too!

and i'm a guy, to stay on topic.


----------



## jkath

middie said:
			
		

> aw man.. i wanna look like jkath *pouting*



Stop Middie! I love ya just the way you are - matter of fact, you are by far one of the coolest people I've met 
I only wish you could visit California - I'd take you to Hollywood 

PS - thanks for the kind words, all 
you really made my day!


----------



## buckytom

i just looked back, yowza yowza, you are beautiful jkath. i may have to rethink my brunette fetish...


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Nicole your profile says this  


> Interests: cooking, my family



  You cook your family???!!!!!!! EVERYBODY RUNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Ohhhh..... Im a guy.  34 and single!   Here is a picture


----------



## kitchenelf

please stick with us brunettes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We get so lonely - and there ain't nuthin' better than a lonely brunette!!!  You better see this quick 'cause it's not going to stay on here long before it's erased!!!!


----------



## buckytom

ummm, i, uh, umm, darnit, so many beautiful women, so little time... 8)


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Wow! Hey Elf youre quite a looker!!!!  


BTW that picture I posted is NOT me. Thought that the ladies would enjoy it though.


----------



## wasabi

*Elf........
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[Sushi, I'm speachless. You were in Playboy!  *


----------



## kitchenelf

hahaha - go back and check it now    but thanks for the compliments guys.  MJ will see this tomorrow and he will know I took an Ambien    when he reads this.


----------



## wasabi




----------



## kitchenelf

lol wasabi - it's not funny - one night I'm going to fall asleep before I get to remove it!!!!


----------



## wasabi

*Elf, put your picture back on. You are lovely.*


----------



## kitchenelf

I've got to go niiiiigh niiiiigh - see you guys in the morning!!


----------



## wasabi

> lol damp and wasabi!!!!!!



*I was wondering why I was naughty today...look at the moon.*


----------



## SizzlininIN

I just read all the post..........you guys crack me up!


LOL Kitchen..........your peppie looks like my husband, on a good tanning day, waiting for me............ Quote, "Hey Babie You Wanna "  ".  

Magia..............ok.......Female/Male 101.......just kidding...........you cracked me up LMOA!


----------



## SizzlininIN

Kitchen..........that is if she was a he and the she/he was a human (man).........oh forget it


----------



## nicole

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Nicole your profile says this
> 
> 
> 
> Interests: cooking, my family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cook your family???!!!!!!! EVERYBODY RUNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> sushi. I definetly have to fix that   that does look scary 8)
Click to expand...


----------



## ronjohn55

I'm a robot, can't you tell from my picture??    

John


----------



## Raine

Female here.

http://www.ebsbbq.com


----------



## PA Baker

I can't find any pictures to post at the moment but I'm female.


----------



## kitchenelf

lmao sizzlin' - I see that look now in her eyes!!! LOL


----------



## The Z

I'm a man...

Here I am in Sedona.


----------



## jkath

Thanks for the ego boost Buckytom!

Sushi....why the pretty-boy? Didn't do a thing for me...

and Z -good to see you 


Elf - can't believe you finally told everyone your secret! It must be hard to type without opposable thumbs! hee hee


----------



## mish

I'm all female...hear me purrr.

Mish, is short for Michelle (what I allow my close friends call me). Cute pic, Nicole.  Don't have one to post, but I'm the typical? California-looking gal (long blonde hair, tall, green/hazel eyes), 'cept transplanted from New Yawk, New Yawk.  Welcome, by the way, to you.


----------



## pdswife

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> Ladies, I swear! Time and time again, you are all hot! Don't make me say it again.




Say it again and again.
It feels good!


----------



## crewsk

Pdswife is right! We can never hear it too much Damp!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

But if we tell you TOO often then you get BIG egos...... start looking around for more attractive men or ones with more money and then you leave us.  :?


----------



## wasabi

*If you don't tell us at all......We leave. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thats correct. It is a fine line us men have to walk to keep you ladies happy.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Not true of all women DS............I've been with the most gorgeous guys and guys with money........and I fell in love with what some would consider semi average who lived paycheck to paycheck. I was never one who went out with a guy for just his looks and money.  Its whats beneath the package as to what counts in my book. As long as a guy has a great personality, takes time to groom himself to keep up his appearance....hygiene is a big thing, and makes a effort to be fashionable then he'll catch my eye.  Well would of ........... but now my vision is clouded ........I"m married


----------



## PA Baker

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Thats correct. It is a fine line us men have to walk to keep you ladies happy.



And as my hubby likes to point out, that line always seems to be moving so he's never quite sure where it is!

He accepted the fact a long time ago that he just wouldn't be able to win!


----------



## norgeskog

wasabi said:
			
		

> *What if you're a cross dresser?  *



the question would indicate you need to make a decision.


----------



## jkath

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Thats correct. It is a fine line us men have to walk to keep you ladies happy.



Tell ya what, Sushi - 
how about you keep telling us and we'll let you know when it's been said too much.


----------



## lindatooo

How did I miss this post?????


I'm female (who woulda thunk - with that name and all?)

Love reading these posts!


----------



## Dove

*I can see that Isabella is in charge of the TV control..    

Elf! I keep telling you to put some clothes on "that Nekkid" dog!"*


----------



## Raine

Sedona is such a beautiful place!


----------



## keen kook

Well, I'm male and I would like to say that Crewsk, Nicole, Jkath and all the others are STUNNING ladies!

Kitchenelf I didn't see your pic - why did you take it down?


----------



## crewsk

Thank you keen kook!


----------



## Magia

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> But if we tell you TOO often then you get BIG egos...... start looking around for more attractive men or ones with more money and then you leave us.  :?



Looks? MONEY?!?!?  I will settle for DECENT, any day of the week...  Now THOSE are an endangered specie!  Or is it extinguished...??? you know like dinosaurs and stuff   

Ps.:  DECENT as in decent heart, decent looking,  decent job, decent...


----------



## buckytom

lol magia. when i met my wife many years ago, i remember overhearing her say to a friend that she finally met a half-way decent guy   . not only was she wrong   , but the backhanded compliment/insult made me laugh...


----------



## Magia

HA ha HA Buckytom, I guess it is "extinguished", after all...


----------



## luvs

keen kook said:
			
		

> Well, I'm male and I would like to say that Crewsk, Nicole, Jkath and all the others are STUNNING ladies!
> quote]
> 
> what about me?


----------



## jkath

keen kook said:
			
		

> Well, I'm male and I would like to say that Crewsk, Nicole, Jkath and all the others are STUNNING ladies!



Why thank you, Keen!


----------



## nicole

keen kook said:
			
		

> Well, I'm male and I would like to say that Crewsk, Nicole, Jkath and all the others are STUNNING ladies!
> 
> Kitchenelf I didn't see your pic - why did you take it down?



Thank you very much keen


----------



## keen kook

luvs_food said:
			
		

> keen kook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm male and I would like to say that Crewsk, Nicole, Jkath and all the others are STUNNING ladies!
> quote]
> 
> what about me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvs you are so sweet & lovely - so much so that I had to take a rest from typing because my pore male head was spinning!
Click to expand...


----------



## buckytom

lol, hey, this guy's good!!!!!   8)


----------



## jkath

quick thinkin', there, keen!

(hey! this thread's replies are in the triple digits!)


----------



## crewsk

Yep, someone sure raised keen right!


----------



## keen kook

Aaaw now I find you ladies are sweet as well as beautiful......!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey back off there! They are all my girlfriends!  :roll:


----------



## ifitfeelgoodcookit

I'am sure glad that I finally found a cooking forum where(in the words of garrison keillor)all the women are strong, all the men are good looking & all the children(& dogs)are above average(the chicks are rather cute too).Now about haggies...........


----------



## Dove

*   What about ol Granny here?


*


----------



## luvs

keen kook said:
			
		

> luvs_food said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keen kook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm male and I would like to say that Crewsk, Nicole, Jkath and all the others are STUNNING ladies!
> quote]
> 
> what about me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvs you are so sweet & lovely - so much so that I had to take a rest from typing because my pore male head was spinning!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol, NOW youv'e got it. thanks.
Click to expand...


----------



## crewsk

Dove said:
			
		

> *   What about ol Granny here?
> 
> 
> *



Marge you are the most beautiful one of us all!


----------



## mudbug

Ditto what crewsk said, Marge.  We can only aspire to your greatness.


----------



## keen kook

Dove said:
			
		

> *   What about ol Granny here?
> 
> 
> *



Dove Crewsk put it so well!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

((((((((((((((((((((((((DOVE)))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Dove

*      
                    8) *


----------



## keen kook

Dove I don't know how to do hugs & kisses in here - but they're all for you!


----------

